# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Смесь для поддержки сердца

## Irina

Нужно взять 3 чисто вымытых лимона, вытереть их, и затем протереть подсолнечным маслом.
Дальше нужно взять
200 г чернослива,
200 г изюма,
200 г кураги,
200 г грецких орех,
100 г боярышника и
100 г шиповника.
Всё это на мясорубке перекрутить. Затем к этой смеси добавить 250 г меда. Перемешать и поставить холодильник на 10 дней. Потом кушаем натощак по 1 ст.л. каждый день.
Вкусно, приятно и полезно

в кураге, изюме, грецких орехах  очень много ионов калия. Калий необходим, чтобы сердце работало ритмично

----------


## Sanych

А орехи не только сердце поддерживают

----------


## Irina

Естественно)) Особенно если со сметанкой их деревенской намешать

----------


## Sanych

И с медком

----------

